# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  How does this Diet look?

## BigBen86

8am Coffe/protein shake, Granola bar 25g Protein 30g Carbs 6g of Fat
10am 5 Eggs /w 3/4 oatmeal 1 cup of milk 54g Protein 70g carbs 30g Fat
12pm Greek yogurt w/ apple 20g Protein 25g carbs
230pm Roastbeef sandwich on 9 grain 60g Protein 75g Carbs 12g Fat
430pm pre work out shake apple 25g Protein 25g Carbs 
6/630pmpost work out shake mass gainer 60g Protein 130g carbs 10g of Fat
8pm Ground turkey Brown rice with veggies 60g Protein 60g carbs
10-11 pm usually before bed - either Cottage cheese 30g Protein or Greek yogurt w almonds 30g Protein 10gs of fat
Protein total = 334g Carbs = total 415g Calorie Total =3505 Fat total = Approx 68g

Trying to bulk up FROM 192 Lbs, Been lifting for 4 years. 25 years old I want to get to 230 lbs and then start to cut once I get there.

Monday - Chest / Abs
Incline Bench press - 3 sets 6-8 reps 1 set 10-15 reps
Flat dumbbell bench press - 3 sets 6-8 reps 1 set 10-15 reps
Decline machine press - 3 sets 6-8 reps 1 set 10-15 reps
Flat flies - 5 sets 10-15 reps
Decline crunches w/ weight 3- 20
Hanging Leg raises 3 sets to failure

Tuesday Legs
Squats - 4 sets of 8 - 10 reps 1 set of 15 reps
Deadlifts 3- 4 sets of 6-10 reps
Wide Leg presses( trying to get my hams to grow more) 4 sets of 6- 10 reps
hack squats 3 sets of 10 reps
Leg curls - 4 sets of 10 reps
Donkey calf 5 sets of 20
Sitting calf raises 3 sets of 20 1 set to failure

Wednesday - off / cardio 20 mins at about 150 - 160 bpm

Thursday - Shoulders traps Abs
Dumbell Military presses 4-5 sets of 6 -8 reps
Machine military presses 3-4 sets of 8 reps
Rear delts on an incline bench 4 sets of 6-8 
Front dumbbell raises 4 sets of 8 
Barbell shrugs 5 sets of 6 - 10
Abs usual switch up exercise but keep same rep and set range as monday

Friday Back
Barbell row's 4-5 sets of 6-8 reps
Lat pull downs 4 sets of 6-10 reps
Dumbell rows 4 sets of 6-8
cable rows 4 sets of 10
3 sets of pull-ups to fail
Cardio 20 mins

Saturday Arms
Close grip bench 4 sets of 6-8
Skull crushers 4 sets of 6-8
Overhead dumbbell extensions 3 sets of 8-10 reps
Barbell curls 4 sets of 6-10 reps
Hammer curls 4 sets of 6-10
Concentration curls 4 sets of 8-10

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

You need to provide your stats and the goals associated with this diet before anyone can critique. Are you trying to bulk, cut, what's the story?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I would include your fat macros as well.

You should be able to get some great advice. I will leave that to others with infinitely more knowledge than me.

----------


## BigBen86

Ok I'm planning to cycle soon but I'm in no rush. I weigh about 192 13% BF been lifting for about 4 years natty. I have a good work out regime. I want to take it to the next level and gain some more solid mass. I can Usually get to 200-205 lbs but once I get there thats about where my growth stops. I think once I hit that weight I'll start a cycle. That gives me plenty of time to research a good cycle and prepare a good diet. thanks

----------


## BigBen86

any one? :Hmmmm:

----------


## bmor

> I would include your fat macros as well.


And total calories.

----------


## BigBen86

:7up: alright updated

----------


## gbrice75

Please provide all the details you were asked for above. The more detailed you are, the better somebody will be able to assist.

----------


## BigBen86

I edited it Guess no one saw it So heres every thing --

8am Coffe/protein shake, Granola bar 25g Protein 30g Carbs
10am 5 Eggs /w 3/4 oatmeal 1 cup of milk 54g Protein 70g carbs
12pm Greek yogurt w/ apple 20g Protein 25g carbs
230pm Roastbeef sandwich on 9 grain 60g Protein 75g Carbs
430pm pre work out shake apple 25g Protein 25g Carbs
6/630pmpost work out shake mass gainer 60g Protein 130g carbs
8pm Ground turkey Brown rice with veggies 60g Protein 60g carbs
10-11 pm usually before bed - either Cottage cheese 30g Protein or Greek yogurt w almonds 30g Protein 
Protein total = 334g Carbs = total 415g Calorie Total =3505 Fat total = Approx 80g

Trying to bulk up FROM 192 Lbs, Been lifting for 4 years. 25 years old I want to get to 230 lbs and then start to cut once I get there.

----------


## Back In Black

Can you split your fat into each meal so we can see it's breakdown in your diet?

I suspect all the figures will be excessive for you to lean bulk. Have you been following this diet yet? If so, what results are you getting? If not, how have you been dieting and what results?

Your food choices are pretty good but we probably need to either move carbs about or just have an equal amount in 7 of the 8 meals. What type of carbs are listed on your mass gainer shake?

----------


## BigBen86

Ok Updated fat intake, I have been following this diet as close as possible I have been gaining good strength and mass too. My BF % seems consistent at about 12- 13%. I am trying to bulk now and plan on cutting early to mid spring.
Got yah on the Carbs thanks, I think I need a better understanding of how insulin works.
As for the mass gainer it is Beyond Raw by Gnc The carbohydrate blend is Maltodextrin and Waxy Maize starch

8am Coffe/protein shake, Granola bar 25g Protein 30g Carbs 6g of Fat
10am 5 Eggs /w 3/4 oatmeal 1 cup of milk 54g Protein 70g carbs 30g Fat
12pm Greek yogurt w/ apple 20g Protein 25g carbs
230pm Roastbeef sandwich on 9 grain 60g Protein 75g Carbs 12g Fat
430pm pre work out shake apple 25g Protein 25g Carbs 
6/630pmpost work out shake mass gainer 60g Protein 130g carbs 10g of Fat
8pm Ground turkey Brown rice with veggies 60g Protein 60g carbs
10-11 pm usually before bed - either Cottage cheese 30g Protein or Greek yogurt w almonds 30g Protein 10gs of fat
Protein total = 334g Carbs = total 415g Calorie Total =3505 Fat total = Approx 68g

Trying to bulk up FROM 192 Lbs, Been lifting for 4 years. 25 years old I want to get to 230 lbs and then start to cut once I get there.

----------


## Back In Black

OK, I'll have a look at this tomorrow, but you are missing a few grams of fat off. There will be some fats in your oats, rice, turkeyetc.

Are you happy eating 8 times a day or does 6 or so suit better?

Hoping you don't have much of your mass gainer left? They are, generally full of junk and I think there are better options for PWO nutrition.

What's your lifting routine look like?

----------


## BigBen86

Ok sorry I took so long to get back to you steM and every one else.... 8 to 6 times is ok no biggie I always try to eat at least every 2 hours. Yea the gainer really helps me get my macros but I'm more than willing to drop it for better PWO nutrition. My lifting routine is some thing like this although it varies in exercises every couple of weeks to keep things fresh

Monday - Chest / Abs
Incline Bench press - 3 sets 6-8 reps 1 set 10-15 reps
Flat dumbbell bench press - 3 sets 6-8 reps 1 set 10-15 reps
Decline machine press - 3 sets 6-8 reps 1 set 10-15 reps
Flat flies - 5 sets 10-15 reps
Decline crunches w/ weight 3- 20
Hanging Leg raises 3 sets to failure

Tuesday Legs
Squats - 4 sets of 8 - 10 reps 1 set of 15 reps
Deadlifts 3- 4 sets of 6-10 reps
Wide Leg presses( trying to get my hams to grow more) 4 sets of 6- 10 reps
hack squats 3 sets of 10 reps
Leg curls - 4 sets of 10 reps
Donkey calf 5 sets of 20
Sitting calf raises 3 sets of 20 1 set to failure

Wednesday - off / cardio 20 mins at about 150 - 160 bpm

Thursday - Shoulders traps Abs
Dumbell Military presses 4-5 sets of 6 -8 reps
Machine military presses 3-4 sets of 8 reps
Rear delts on an incline bench 4 sets of 6-8 
Front dumbbell raises 4 sets of 8 
Barbell shrugs 5 sets of 6 - 10
Abs usual switch up exercise but keep same rep and set range as monday

Friday Back
Barbell row's 4-5 sets of 6-8 reps
Lat pull downs 4 sets of 6-10 reps
Dumbell rows 4 sets of 6-8
cable rows 4 sets of 10
3 sets of pull-ups to fail
Cardio 20 mins

Saturday Arms
Close grip bench 4 sets of 6-8
Skull crushers 4 sets of 6-8
Overhead dumbbell extensions 3 sets of 8-10 reps
Barbell curls 4 sets of 6-10 reps
Hammer curls 4 sets of 6-10
Concentration curls 4 sets of 8-10

----------


## gbrice75

I don't have time to go into detail atm, but one glaring change
I'd make is to move your deadlifts to back day, and possibly drop one of the existing back exercises.... 3 different rowing exercises is unnecessary and a waste of energy to be honest. 

Squats and deads in the same workout? If you're working with any amount of intensity, then one of those 2 is suffering. No way you can give 100% to both as you'd be wiped after either one IMO. 

Just my .02 bro...

----------


## tbody66

His deads must be stiff legged deads (or else they certainly wouldn't be on leg day for someone with four years of lifting experience)

Post the weights you use for each lift and post some pics. And I missed your height, shoulders by themselves and arms by themselves the following day, the workout seems incredibly non/counter-productive. Add the information I've requested and I'll offer information to fix the lifting part of your transformation.

----------


## BigBen86

> I don't have time to go into detail atm, but one glaring change
> I'd make is to move your deadlifts to back day, and possibly drop one of the existing back exercises.... 3 different rowing exercises is unnecessary and a waste of energy to be honest. 
> 
> Squats and deads in the same workout? If you're working with any amount of intensity, then one of those 2 is suffering. No way you can give 100% to both as you'd be wiped after either one IMO. 
> 
> Just my .02 bro...


 I was doing Romanian Deadlifts on back day minus one of the back exercises. My reason for doing them after squats was to focus on my hams ( I lowered the weight on my squats so I could go really deep past parallel.) I will admit Deads after squats is ruff! SOme times Ill do the deads first then squats to change it up. because your right one or the other takes a hit.

----------


## BigBen86

I can't post what I wrote down it was my weights and what not how can I pm u tbody66

----------


## BigBen86

grrr it says spam and all I mention is the weights I use !! :0icon Pissedoff: 

Ok figured it out... It doesn't like newbies to use parenthasese

----------


## BigBen86

Right, they are stiffed because I'm trying to make my hams grow I feel as if they are out of proportion with my quads. Ok generally this is what I do
Bench 275 3-4 sets of 4-6 reps
Stiffleg deads I like to use 250/ 275 6-10 reps
Romanian I usually do 365 2 sets for about 8 405 for 2 sets of 6
squats- If i go past parallel i use no more than 245 for 6-8 reps, parallel i do 315- 335 for 6-8 reps
I will post pics Asap , my height is 6 ft, what do you mean by shoulders by them selves and arms by themselves? like measurements? 
Man if this is counter productive... Time to change it up!! I have gained some solid weight from this routine but if I can refine it that be great! Thanks every one!

----------


## tbody66

> Right, they are stiffed because I'm trying to make my hams grow I feel as if they are out of proportion with my quads. Ok generally this is what I do
> Bench 275 3-4 sets of 4-6 reps
> Stiffleg deads I like to use 250/ 275 6-10 reps
> Romanian I usually do 365 2 sets for about 8 405 for 2 sets of 6
> squats- If i go past parallel i use no more than 245 for 6-8 reps, parallel i do 315- 335 for 6-8 reps
> I will post pics Asap , my height is 6 ft, what do you mean by shoulders by them selves and arms by themselves? like measurements?
> 
> Man if this is counter productive... Time to change it up!! I have gained some solid weight from this routine but if I can refine it that be great! Thanks every one!


I will wait for pics to recommend a routine. You have to have 100 posts to PM, but you are welcome to do so when you are able. Some of the weights are pretty impressive amounts, I am looking forward to seeing your pics and your progress.

----------


## gbrice75

BigB - where u at in Jersey?

----------


## BigBen86

> I will wait for pics to recommend a routine. You have to have 100 posts to PM, but you are welcome to do so when you are able. Some of the weights are pretty impressive amounts, I am looking forward to seeing your pics and your progress.


 Ok upper body is attached. Thanks I really put a lot of effort in to my weight training, the nutrition part has always been the hardest part.

----------


## BigBen86

> BigB - where u at in Jersey?


 Im in Toms River, near Seaside

----------


## tbody66

Impressive build, upper/inner chest and rear delts are weak areas (both better than mine, but for your overall build) I'll tweak you some fun stuff up, see if it accomplishes what you want it to.

----------


## BigBen86

Wait are you saying inner/upper and rear delts are weak in general? or mine are? I have been putting rear delts and incline bench at the beginning of my work outs

I think I got what you meant...I need to work those areas better. I really ben trying to hit my rear delts good on shoulders day, I kill it on incline, Inner chest thats a tough one what do you recommend? Hams are weak too I ll get legs pics soon Thanks again for the help!

----------


## tbody66

rear delts are a very tricky muscle, the rear deltoid is actually only about the size of a piece of scotch tape and you have to be facing the floor or lying on your side on an incline bench to hit the muscle properly. Inclines are helping with the upper chest, but flat bench reverse grip hits them even better. Dumbbell incline bench with a twist at the top, bringing the pinkies together would also help with the upper and inner, making a great impression on your physique.

----------


## BigBen86

> rear delts are a very tricky muscle, the rear deltoid is actually only about the size of a piece of scotch tape and you have to be facing the floor or lying on your side on an incline bench to hit the muscle properly. Inclines are helping with the upper chest, but flat bench reverse grip hits them even better. Dumbbell incline bench with a twist at the top, bringing the pinkies together would also help with the upper and inner, making a great impression on your physique.


 Isn't flat reverse good for triceps primarily also? I might do that instead of close grips what do you think? I definetl will do dumbbell inclines with a twist. Do you have a good routine you could recommend?

----------


## gbrice75

> Im in Toms River, near Seaside


Pretty close to me, i'm in Middletown. My Grandmother lives in Toms River!! 

You have a pretty good physique going there bro. Actually similar to mine IMO. Don't feel bad, you have better delts than mine - all 3 of my delt heads are for shit!!! No worries though; i'm a few days away from starting a lean bulk (been cutting FOREVER) and I intend to bring those fvckers up, watch out!!!

PS - reverse grips are good for tri's but they definitely hit upper chest more than you'd think. I actually modified this and have done them on an incline to put even more emphasis on my upper chest. Incidentally, my upper chest is one of my best developed areas.

----------


## tbody66

Reverse grips shoulder width apart will hit your upper chest better than your tris or traps. If you take GB's suggestion and also do them on incline you will notice even more results, be very careful trying this for the first few times, make sure your spotter is ready and keep the weight light until you get the range of motion down. I am not a fan of narrow grip bench for the triceps for several reasons. If you start doing these reverse grip benches' I would recommend a reverse grip skull crusher or push down to hit the triceps for that awesome shape we all love. 

Are you wanting a total workout plan or just something specific for your lagging bodyparts?

----------


## BigBen86

> Pretty close to me, i'm in Middletown. My Grandmother lives in Toms River!! 
> 
> You have a pretty good physique going there bro. Actually similar to mine IMO. Don't feel bad, you have better delts than mine - all 3 of my delt heads are for shit!!! No worries though; i'm a few days away from starting a lean bulk (been cutting FOREVER) and I intend to bring those fvckers up, watch out!!!
> 
> PS - reverse grips are good for tri's but they definitely hit upper chest more than you'd think. I actually modified this and have done them on an incline to put even more emphasis on my upper chest. Incidentally, my upper chest is one of my best developed areas.


Thats awesome gotta keep in touch man. Thank you, you look like a beast in your avatar haha. lol hell yea man boulder shoulders! So when should I do reverse grips on chest day right? instead of arm day

----------


## BigBen86

> Reverse grips shoulder width apart will hit your upper chest better than your tris or traps. If you take GB's suggestion and also do them on incline you will notice even more results, be very careful trying this for the first few times, make sure your spotter is ready and keep the weight light until you get the range of motion down. I am not a fan of narrow grip bench for the triceps for several reasons. If you start doing these reverse grip benches' I would recommend a reverse grip skull crusher or push down to hit the triceps for that awesome shape we all love. 
> 
> Are you wanting a total workout plan or just something specific for your lagging bodyparts?


Ok got it, I'll try to get my form nice before I load up the weight. Yea narrow grip is kinda rough but the results are nice, but its due time for a change in my routine.

I would definitely appreciate a new work out plan that does help focus on the lag gin rear delts, hams, and inner chest. Thanks tobdy

Also, any tips for the diet guys? I try to eat clean as possible but it is hard when you have a 2 year old who doesn't always eat all his food lol

----------


## gbrice75

> Thats awesome gotta keep in touch man. Thank you, you look like a beast in your avatar haha. lol hell yea man boulder shoulders! So when should I do reverse grips on chest day right? instead of arm day


Thanks for the compliment!! Sadly I'm about 10lbs lighter now... and no leaner!!  :Frown: 

Definitely do the reverse grips on chest day. Personally I would do them every other week, mix them up with standard inclines for a more well rounded physique. Chest exercises will always hit tri's anyway no matter what, so no worries there. 

Re your diet - I just glanced at it and it can definitely be improved IMO, however I'm on my iPhone atm and it's too hard to go through it line by line the way I like to. I'll try and go through it when I can get in front of a pc.  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

bump!

----------


## BigBen86

Hey gbrice your welcome and tbody thanks for the bump!

----------


## tbody66

If you go with splitting your reverse grip bench press days then top them off with dumbbell incline bench and bring your pinkies in at the top of the movement and squeeze!

----------


## BigBen86

hey sorry I've been dealing with a lot of crap lately, car accident luckily no bodily injuries to either parties, and a divorce. Any way After seeing the pics and how much I can lift and looking at my diet do you guys thing its safe to say I have the necessary tools to try my first cycle of test e with proper pct?

----------


## tbody66

I think you have some room to grow naturally, but the build and the 4 years of training make you more ready than most who do their first cycle.

----------


## BigBen86

giving this a bump I could always use some more tips, also might begin my first cycle this week or next week not 100% sure I'll post my plan shortly

----------


## tbody66

Show us the wheels!

----------

